# Trail Camera



## Marsha Cassada

We put a trail camera by the birdbath because I wanted to get glimpses of some shy birds, such as our painted bunting. With all the snow lately, there are so many puddles the birds don't need the bird bath. But there have been other visitors dropping by. Any idea what those two night time visitors are? We think fox, but please don't tell me the other one is a hog...


----------



## Taz

Love the pictures!!
I think the first is a fox. The second I'm guessing either fox or raccoon, the size is a little off though. I don't think hog, but then what do I know, we don't have hogs but that doesn't look anything like my potbelly house pig.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I think I'm seeing a snout on that mystery one. Oh dear, I hope it's a raccoon and not a hog...


----------



## Abby P

First definitely fox, second, I second raccoon - I don't see a snout, the ears are not in any way piggy, and there is a black mask. Some raccoons can be BIG.


----------



## Pitter Patter

Pretty sure Abby is right. Fox and racoon. Mask of racoon is obvious.


----------



## MerMaeve

I agree with Fox and Racoon.


----------



## Willow Flats

Ditto for me. F & R... You sure are providing a nice watering hole for all kinds of critters!
Kinda interesting to see what's around.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I finally got a bird! A very pretty robin. And some kind of large white thing in the night--maybe a feral cat. I hate when people throw their unwanted cats/dogs out here.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I need to tidy up the background; did not realize how it detracted from the photos from the camera.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Still having fun. Last night we got a raccoon on the porch, a skunk, and the feral cat passing through. And finally got a cardinal.


----------



## MajorClementine

Biggest raccoon ever!!! You can see his sneaky masked face.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

How about these pesky girls?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

The nocturnal visitors seem to come at late dusk and early evening. The opposum came at 6 o'clock.


----------



## candycar

And the skunk by your door!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

They've all become regulars, I think. The most bird activity seems to be mid afternoon when the sun is hitting the bird bath just right to put them in shadow. We need to move the camera, I think. The robin is evidently the boss. When he shows up all the little birds leave, and they don't come to drink if he is there.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Some fun ones from yesterday.


----------



## Willow Flats

Great shot of the robin!


----------



## MerMaeve

Nice fox!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Who knew robins were bullies? Everytime a bird is in the bird bath and the robin comes, it flies off. Here robin is, chasing off a little bird.


----------



## MerMaeve

Marsha Cassada said:


> Who knew robins were bullies? Everytime a bird is in the bird bath and the robin comes, it flies off. Here robin is, chasing off a little bird.


It could be a size dominance thing too...


----------



## Marsha Cassada

MerMaeve said:


> It could be a size dominance thing too...


Not sure. I always consider cardinals fairly territorial, but the little birds come freely when the cardinals are in the birdbath. Not so Bully Robin.


----------



## Dragon Hill

Well, there is definitely a pecking order (pun intended) among birds. Size is a factor I'm sure, but not always. In my yard, nothing messes with the Blue Jays, except the crows. They are the biggest bullies of all. They even harass the hawks.


----------



## MerMaeve

Dragon Hill said:


> Well, there is definitely a pecking order (pun intended) among birds. Size is a factor I'm sure, but not always. In my yard, nothing messes with the Blue Jays, except the crows. They are the biggest bullies of all. They even harass the hawks.


Well, that's just Blue Jays being Blue Jays.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

A few different little birds. I have a hard time identifying them in my bird book. Maybe migrating. A pretty picture of a cardinal and some little birds splashing. Raccoon, opposum, skunk, and fox nightly cruisers.


----------



## Willow Flats

Good ones! Amazing the trail camera even picked up the water droplet spray!!!


----------



## Willow Flats

When my mother in law was alive she would always gift me with subscriptions to the magazine Birds & Blooms. Between this sweet thread and your garden thread it has brought back those good memories!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Willow Flats said:


> When my mother in law was alive she would always gift me with subscriptions to the magazine Birds & Blooms. Between this sweet thread and your garden thread it has brought back those good memories!


I like to look at that magazine. And I used to be in a bird group, but I got a little tired of the professional photos. I think the trail camera is more interesting. Some good shots of the horses drinking and dribbling, but I deleted them by mistake.


----------



## MerMaeve

Marsha Cassada said:


> A few different little birds. I have a hard time identifying them in my bird book. Maybe migrating.


If you ever need birds identified, please send them to me! I'm a birdwatcher and would love to help you.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Okay, bird folk, look what the camera picked up this week in the bird bath


. Are these cedar wax wings? And what is the pretty, single bird?


----------



## Cayuse

Just found this fun thread, the second picture looks like a bear


----------



## MerMaeve

Marsha Cassada said:


> Okay, bird folk, look what the camera picked up this week in the bird bathView attachment 43019
> View attachment 43020
> View attachment 43021
> . Are these cedar wax wings? And what is the pretty, single bird?


Yup, a group of Cedar Waxwings. The lone bird is a Say's Phoebe.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

MerMaeve said:


> Yup, a group of Cedar Waxwings. The lone bird is a Say's Phoebe.


I've heard of phoebes but was not familiar with how they look.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Dapper Dan enjoying a refreshing drink at the bird bath after returning from a frolic in the back 40.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Well, the worst happened. We had an area in the back yard rooted up and it looked too intense to be an armadillo. Our worst fears showed up on the camera.


----------



## Willow Flats

One of those creatures (_unwelcome guests_) that doesn't leave your place the way they found it!


----------



## RahRah SC

Marsha Cassada said:


> Well, the worst happened. We had an area in the back yard rooted up and it looked too intense to be an armadillo. Our worst fears showed up on the camera.


Oh my gosh. Is that a boar?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

RahRah SC said:


> Oh my gosh. Is that a boar?


Unfortunately we think it is a sow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Check out the eyes. Wonder what that is? Something watching the deer??


----------



## Abby P

To me that looks like another deer - the eyes are far apart and I can see a deer-shaped outline and an ear, I think! If it's not another deer it's awfully big, yikes!


----------



## MerMaeve

Abby P said:


> To me that looks like another deer - the eyes are far apart and I can see a deer-shaped outline and an ear, I think! If it's not another deer it's awfully big, yikes!


Same, either that or Bigfoot!


----------



## Taz

I'm voting for Bigfoot!!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Just the usual suspects lately. Possum, fox, and armadillo. Hog has not been back, thank goodness. No pretty birds, either, which is strange. Maybe they are all nest-building/egg-setting.
And no sign of Bigfoot; guess he is shy.
My husband did forget he could be on candid camera one night, though...


----------



## Taz

Where's the picture of your hubby?


----------



## Abby P

I'm sort of laughing over an armadillo being considered a "usual suspect". Round these parts, that's a zoo animal!  It would be pretty neat to see one in the backyard!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Taz said:


> Where's the picture of your hubby?


Deleted, of course. You didn't think I would show it, did you??


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Abby P said:


> I'm sort of laughing over an armadillo being considered a "usual suspect". Round these parts, that's a zoo animal!  It would be pretty neat to see one in the backyard!


You would not think it was neat if you saw they way they root up your yard. Really hard to even mow where armadillos have been working.


----------



## Kelly

OMG! We have tons of armadillos around here!!! And YES I agree, we NEED to see pics of naked hubby……. I mean…wait… did I say naked?? …….. ?? HELP! LOL


----------



## MBENES

I love your birdbath and all of the animals you are assisting. I also have a rocky birdbath, but as my chickens and ducks have plenty of water, I have been on a mission to raise it every higher, so other creatures would have a chance. We have a vernal pond too, and two garden ponds, so they have other choices, but it is so nice to see the birds enjoying a good bath or taking a drink on a hot day.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

At last we captured the painted bunting! There are also two other birds we cannot identify.


----------



## Dragon Hill

Your graybird may be a female Brown Headed Cowbird.


----------



## MerMaeve

Dragon Hill said:


> Your graybird may be a female Brown Headed Cowbird.


Yes ma'am, you are correct!


----------



## Cayuse

The Bunting is beautiful. We used to have Indigo Buntings here. I only saw one once or twice and that was years ago. Same with cowbirds. I'm not sure if it was the same kind as yours, but we had one that would get on my big old gelding's rump and make himself at home. And get right around his muzzle while he was grazing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Dragon Hill said:


> Your graybird may be a female Brown Headed Cowbird.


I should have thought of cowbird. There are quite a few around the area, but I've never seen one in our yard. Thanks!
What could this one be? I was thinking a type of sparrow, but he seems a little large. 
that the picture shows.


----------



## MerMaeve

@Marsha Cassada that is a Lark Sparrow. Beautiful bird!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

MerMaeve said:


> @Marsha Cassada that is a Lark Sparrow. Beautiful bird!


According to my bird sighting book from the University of Oklahoma, the lark sparrow is most likely to be seen in my county in October. We have seen a number of birds the last six months that seem out of their usual pattern. 
The bunting has been photographed a number of times now. I need to see what his mate looks like. This pair of cardinals was on the camera this morning. And, we have the usual nocturnal critters. Still waiting to catch the ring tailed cat.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Is this Mrs Painting Bunting with her mate?


----------



## Dragon Hill

Yes! Woohoo! So pretty!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Cardinal and bunting at the same time. Doubt the bunting stayed, though, as cardinals are bossy. Looks as though the bunting just had a bath. No interesting night photos. It's a full moon tomorrow, so maybe there will be something. No bigfoot, though!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Cardinal after his bath today. The buntings are regulars now. And so is the lark sparrow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I was wondering why the bird bath was empty this morning. I filled it up last night.


----------



## Kelly

WOW Marsha! A whole family of coons. Party at your bird bath!!!


----------



## Cayuse

Love that picture Marsha. Made me think of my empty bird feeder mystery.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Cayuse said:


> Love that picture Marsha. Made me think of my empty bird feeder mystery.


Oh my. If they werent so darn cute!


----------



## Cayuse

They ARE cute, we have one (or two,lol) living under the garage. Don't see them often at all. The one in the picture that is in the bird feeder stayed in the bird feeder for the entire day. He stuffed himself into it with just his tail sticking out. I was afraid he got stuck, smothered and died , so I got brave ant went out and tapped on the feeder. He woke up  and I high tailed it outta there. 
One night a few summers ago I was asleep and something woke me up. Our bedroom windows are low. I rolled over and peered out the window and two red glowing eyes were staring back at me from about 4 feet away. Scared the beejeebers out of me. I think it was the racoon, or a skunk. Or maybe the devil!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Some really interesting birds this time. Could this be an indigo bunting?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

And more coon shots. Those little rascals. I wish they would stay out of my water gardens. They play havoc with the water plants.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Looks like it may be.

I don't much care for raccoons anymore. I don't think they're cute, and I don't want them on my place.

In 2017, I had a rabid raccoon get into the barn. My Jack Russell Terrier heart-dog Lucky gave her life defending me from it. (I think I posted that story here somewhere.) Ever since, I'm hyper-vigilant and try not to leave anything out they'd like.

On a more pleasant note, found this guy in the grass while mowing. I set him on a canna leaf to be safe:



I thanked him for the picture. I hope he forgave me for scaring him.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

A rabid coon is a fear. We used to trap them, but dang! we're getting really soft hearted in our old age. It's tough to shoot things now--except rattlesnakes. 
I try to save mantis and garden spiders. Grasshoppers get their heads pinched. On our trip to SD we stopped at the butterfly garden by Oahe dam. I thought this sign was fun:


----------



## MerMaeve

Marsha Cassada said:


> Some really interesting birds this time. Could this be an indigo bunting?View attachment 44460
> View attachment 44461


More likely a Blue Grosbeak.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

MerMaeve said:


> More likely a Blue Grosbeak.


Oh, I will look that up!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

MerMaeve said:


> More likely a Blue Grosbeak.


Looking at the beak, definitely looks like a grosbeak; same family as cardinals, right?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Well, the raccoons are no longer cute. They are ravaging in my water gardens, tearing up the plants and making a huge muddy mess on the porch and furniture. We have decided they have to go. Caught one last night; guess it will take at least 4 nights to get them all. Cheetos is bait of choice. We used an egg the first night and the wily masked critter got the egg out without tripping the trap. They are also tearing leaves and small branches out of our young oak tree; maybe there is a nest up there? Or they get to playing together in the tree? whichever, it has to stop. If it is a nest, I prefer birds to raccoons.


----------



## MerMaeve

Marsha Cassada said:


> Looking at the beak, definitely looks like a grosbeak; same family as cardinals, right?


Yes ma'am.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

At last! We caught the ring tailed cat on the game camera! Isn't it a amazing animal?

I think we are getting so much wild life now because both farm ponds are dry.


----------



## Dragon Hill

WOW, what a beauty!


----------



## Kelly

YES!! What an amazing and beautiful animal!!! What a cool cat!!!! I wonder how close he lives to you, probably an excellent mouser 


PS. I thought it was a hairless raccoon at first glance, with a big bushy tail


----------



## MerMaeve

Wow, that's really cool! I didn't realize that was an actual species, until I googled it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

It came again last night, twice. Or maybe it was a mate as one seemed a little smaller. It's interesting that it laps like a cat and doesn't like to get its feet wet.


----------



## HersheyMint

Wow! That is so cool. I never heard of it before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Yes, we do have a pair of ring tail cats. The are playing around the bird bath nearly all night, every night. They have discovered water, I suppose. We do keep the chickens shut up at night; not sure if the cats would bother such large birds, but better to be safe.


----------



## Dragon Hill

Well, that's just cool!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Blue jays are uncommon at our place. I was happy they stopped off for a drink and dip.


----------



## HersheyMint

Marsha Cassada said:


> Blue jays are uncommon at our place. I was happy they stopped off for a drink and dip.View attachment 44763


Beautiful!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Interesting visitors lately. Besides the ring tail cats, who come frequently now, we've had some nice birds. Here is a little flock all having a bathing party. They come pretty often, but seeing so many at once was fun.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

A type of wood pecker, maybe a flicker? I need to look them up. A fun visitor.View attachment 45124


----------



## Marsha Cassada

And this smallish bird has been around for a few weeks, but I'm not sure what he is. Usually they come in pairs or little groups.


----------



## Marsha Cassada




----------



## Marsha Cassada




----------



## Cayuse

That looks just about like the Flickers that I have here. I love watching them. We always have just one. I dunno if it's really more than one and we only see one at a time, but I have never seen two together. We have LOADS of blue jays, lol. Mobs of the little stinkers. They clean out my feeders in short order!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Cayuse said:


> That looks just about like the Flickers that I have here. I love watching them. We always have just one. I dunno if it's really more than one and we only see one at a time, but I have never seen two together. We have LOADS of blue jays, lol. Mobs of the little stinkers. They clean out my feeders in short order!


I don't do feeders as my chickens and horses always find them. I just try to keep the natural landscape so the birds can find plenty of bugs and seeds. We've never had jays before, but our oak trees are beginning to bear acorns so maybe that is why they have come. I think the flickers are migratory.


----------



## candycar

I think the little bird(before the flickers) is a Dark Eyed Junco. We had one at our suet feeder last winter and had to look it up because I've never seen one before.


----------



## MBENES

Marsha Cassada said:


> And this smallish bird has been around for a few weeks, but I'm not sure what he is. Usually they come in pairs or little groups.


where are you located? It looks like a junco. They breed near the arctic and come "south" for the winter.


Marsha Cassada said:


> View attachment 45129


It is a male yellow shafted flicker on the left. Female on the right.


----------



## MerMaeve

Yup, the little birds are Dark-eyed Juncos, winter visitor from the far north. (A Chipping Sparrow in with the group on the far right too.) 
Yes, those are flickers.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We thought it was a yellow shafted flicker from looking at pictures.
I thought of ordering a heated bird bath, but I do have a small in-ground pond with water that pumps all year. The birds can set on the antique pump spigot to drink. It does freeze if we have sustained freezing temps, but generally it runs all winter.
Thank you so much for identifying our feathered visitors!


----------



## Abby P

I agree on the junco - they come here in the winter, I've always heard them called slate-colored juncos but maybe it's a different subspecies? We're quite a ways apart longitudinally! I like them, they're cute, they hang around in little groups on our back patio. The flickers are beautiful!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Went out this morning to fill the birdbath and those disgusting raccoons had defecated big time in the bird bath. Why in the world would they contaminate their water? May be time for the trap again...


----------



## MerMaeve

Abby P said:


> I agree on the junco - they come here in the winter, I've always heard them called slate-colored juncos but maybe it's a different subspecies? We're quite a ways apart longitudinally! I like them, they're cute, they hang around in little groups on our back patio. The flickers are beautiful


The Dark-eyed Junco is one species with multiple subspecies: slate-colored, Oregon, Pink-sided, Red-backed to name a few. They will probably be split into different species within the next 10 years, or they were different species but they did DNA testing and found to be too closely related to be different species. Sorry to go nerd on you!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

MerMaeve said:


> The Dark-eyed Junco is one species with multiple subspecies: slate-colored, Oregon, Pink-sided, Red-backed to name a few. They will probably be split into different species within the next 10 years, or they were different species but they did DNA testing and found to be too closely related to be different species. Sorry to go nerd on you!


Very interesting!


----------



## Abby P

MerMaeve said:


> Sorry to go nerd on you!



Ha ha, no apology needed! I appreciate the knowledge. I like birds and always wish I was better at identifying them. But I waste too much time being nerdy about other things to do too good of a job learning about birds.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Meadow larks are here. I was hoping one or two would visit the bird bath. Notice the cardinal in the air above--looks fake, as though I photoshopped him there! Meadow larks are one of my favorite birds.


----------



## MerMaeve

Marsha Cassada said:


> Meadow larks are here. I was hoping one or two would visit the bird bath. Notice the cardinal in the air above--looks fake, as though I photoshopped him there! Meadow larks are one of my favorite birds.View attachment 45186
> View attachment 45187


Beautiful Brown Thrasher! I love those noisy guys.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

MerMaeve said:


> Beautiful Brown Thrasher! I love those noisy guys.


Not a meadow lark? Where did a thrasher come from??!


----------



## HersheyMint

What a great pic


----------



## MerMaeve

Marsha Cassada said:


> Not a meadow lark? Where did a thrasher come from??!


Nope, not a meadowlark.  Here is a link to Cornell's All About Birds for the Western Meadowlark: Western Meadowlark Overview, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology

You most likely have Brown Thrashers in the summer, but they rarely come to feeders so you probably don't see them often, but hear them.








Brown Thrasher Overview, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


It can be tricky to glimpse a Brown Thrasher in a tangled mass of shrubbery, and once you do you may wonder how such a boldly patterned, gangly bird could stay so hidden. Brown Thrashers wear a somewhat severe expression thanks to their heavy, slightly downcurved bill and staring yellow eyes...



www.allaboutbirds.org


----------



## Dragon Hill

MerMaeve, what a wonderful website, thanks.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Lots of bird activity lately. Very active in the morning so I try to make sure to check the water in case a masked varmint has used all the water in the night. It's kind of a pain to check the pictures when the wind has been blowing because there are hundreds of pictures of moving grass to delete.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

What is the speckled bird? He doesn't look like the thrasher.


----------



## candycar

It may be a Sagebrush Sparrow. That's all I could figure out. 
Helpful Identification guide at Identify a bird by its location, size, and color


----------



## betwys1

I had trouble finding a sagebrush sparrow with any breast speckle. Here it is - the speckle is not pronounced:




Here is a Brown Thrasher with much stronger speckle:


----------



## MerMaeve

Marsha Cassada said:


> What is the speckled bird? He doesn't look like the thrasher.


That looks like a Fox Sparrow. 








Fox Sparrow Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


Typically seen sending up a spray of leaf litter as they kick around in search of food, Fox Sparrows are dark, splotchy sparrows of dense thickets. Named for the rich red hues that many Fox Sparrows wear, this species is nevertheless one of our most variable birds, with four main groups that can...



www.allaboutbirds.org


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Not the trail camera, but I was sewing this morning and saw juncos in the native beauty berry bush. So fun to watch them.


----------



## Willow Flats

What a nice view out your window!! I caught a glimpse of your wallpaper too. So pretty, it looks vintage maybe?


----------



## Dragon Hill

Nice! Love your spiderweb and spider, too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Willow Flats said:


> What a nice view out your window!! I caught a glimpse of your wallpaper too. So pretty, it looks vintage maybe?


Well, the wallpaper has been there nearly 20 years, but I picked the design to go with an antique door on the closet. And yes, I do have wonderful views. There are large windows on another wall that look toward our backyard mountain. In the spring, this window has a beautiful flowering almond to see. You can see a deer looking in from the mountain side window.


----------



## Willow Flats

How do you keep the deer from eating your beautiful flowers? When we lived in the mountains they ate everything just about except salvia! I eventually installed some deer fencing so I could have a rose garden.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Willow Flats said:


> How do you keep the deer from eating your beautiful flowers? When we lived in the mountains they ate everything just about except salvia! I eventually installed some deer fencing so I could have a rose garden.


There is so much native growth around that we haven't had a lot of trouble. They do nibble on the crepe myrtle, and sometimes the roses, and have damaged the bois d arc tree bark. But nothing serious. There are wheat fields around us, so lots to nibble on. Our front yard has become their bedding ground. Sometimes my husband runs out and shouts "You deer! Get out of here!" but they don't pay him any attention. At least we know we would not starve to death if times got bad.


----------



## Dragon Hill

From my kitchen window this morning.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Dragon Hill said:


> From my kitchen window this morning.View attachment 45477


Nice photo! Cardinals are so photogenic. Interesting that his black marking looks square from the front.


----------



## Dragon Hill

Thank you. Now that I have a phone with a good camera, I'm hoping to sneak some more bird pictures. I love seeing wild animals doing their thing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Lots of bird activity lately. Here are four little speckled guys.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We were not getting any night photos and realized the batteries were too low. Some nice photos once we replaced the batteries! This is a different fox than we saw last year.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Have not been able to use the camera lately because of the wind--hundreds of pictures of waving grass! We finally had a calm day and there was a ton of bird activity. No new ones, though, but it was fun to see them enjoying the bird bath. Dapper Dan did come up for a sip.


----------



## HersheyMint

He is so cute!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

It's been so windy we haven't had the camera turned on. But yesterday it was calm so we were delighted to find some fun pictures this morning. In the one with the cardinal, you can see what Mr Boomer has his eye on.


----------



## HersheyMint

The price for a bath....tell bully robin to chase off the skunk!


----------



## Dragon Hill

Cool!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

More pictures today before the wind got up again and I had to turn it off. We have trapped 8 raccoons; we though they were all gone, but there was another one last night in the bird bath.
I don't know what the little greenish birds are. Help, bird folk?


----------



## HersheyMint

Marsha Cassada said:


> More pictures today before the wind got up again and I had to turn it off. We have trapped 8 raccoons; we though they were all gone, but there was another one last night in the bird bath.
> I don't know what the little greenish birds are. Help, bird folk?View attachment 47197
> View attachment 47198
> View attachment 47199


All are very pretty


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I think the greenish birds are female buntings.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

New visitor!


----------



## HersheyMint

How cool is that!


----------



## Dragon Hill

Oh wow! Magnificent!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Unfortunately, I think he got the mountain boomer lizard that lived under that flat rock on the bird bath. Nature is ruthless.


----------



## Dragon Hill

Yes it is


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Yay, the mountain boomer must have escaped the owl. Plus an interesting shot of a cardinal in flight. And a bird I'd love help being identified.


----------



## MaryFlora

So enjoy your trail cam photos and am delighted the mountain boomer is still there! The owl is magnificent and the cardinal so pretty, but Dapper Dan is the sweetest!

Is there any possibility the multicolored bird is an escaped small parrot of some sort? Sure is colorful!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

MaryFlora said:


> So enjoy your trail cam photos and am delighted the mountain boomer is still there! The owl is magnificent and the cardinal so pretty, but Dapper Dan is the sweetest!
> 
> Is there any possibility the multicolored bird is an escaped small parrot of some sort? Sure is colorful!


It is Mr Painted Bunting. Mrs Bunting comes also but she is a subdued olive color. She is in the photo with the two birds I can't identify. They are delightful regular visitors.


----------



## betwys1

Marsha Cassada said:


> It is Mr Painted Bunting. Mrs Bunting comes also but she is a subdued olive color. She is in the photo with the two birds I can't identify. They are delightful regular visitors.


If not a bunting, then possibly an Island or Wild Canary, with two house sparrows.


----------



## Dragon Hill

The fellow with the black bib is a male house sparrow and the other I would guess is his mate. I love the shot of the cardinal flying!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

betwys1 said:


> If not a bunting, then possibly an Island or Wild Canary, with two house sparrows.


Definitely Painted Buntings. We've also had an Indigo Bunting that was passing through.


----------



## minihorse

Marsha Cassada said:


> Yay, the mountain boomer must have escaped the owl. Plus an interesting shot of a cardinal in flight. And a bird I'd love help being identified.


Enjoyed looking at those pretty interesting trail cam photos. That spot seems to be the busiest in the area, not running out of visitors any time of the day?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I've been seeing a beautiful big doe in the yard. The camera caught her this morning.


----------



## HersheyMint

Wow! Great pic.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Gosh, we just saw her and she has a newborn fawn with her.


----------



## minihorse

Marsha Cassada said:


> I've been seeing a beautiful big doe in the yard. The camera caught her this morning.View attachment 47504


Great pics indeed. Perfect catch? Nice trail cam.


----------



## Kelly

That pic is so perfect it doesn’t even look real


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Kelly said:


> That pic is so perfect it doesn’t even look real


She came early in the morning and the sun was just right. A painted bunting came a few minutes later and it made a pretty picture, too, in the morning light.


----------



## Willow Flats

Marsha that is the best picture, it looks like a painting! Would make a great image for a greeting card.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

The doe came to the bird bath about 3 am. We have seen her sleeping in the front yard. Not sure why she keeps apart from the larger herd. Maybe because her fawn is young? Have not seen the fawn since the first day.
The bird bath is like Grand Central Station. Multiple birds in it all day. I don't think we've had any more migratory ones. The camera takes the best pictures early in the morning. In late afternoon, when the most birds come, the sun isn't right. I go out 3-4 times a day to put fresh water.


----------



## HersheyMint

Marsha Cassada said:


> The doe came to the bird bath about 3 am. We have seen her sleeping in the front yard. Not sure why she keeps apart from the larger herd. Maybe because her fawn is young? Have not seen the fawn since the first day.
> The bird bath is like Grand Central Station. Multiple birds in it all day. I don't think we've had any more migratory ones. The camera takes the best pictures early in the morning. In late afternoon, when the most birds come, the sun isn't right. I go out 3-4 times a day to put fresh water.View attachment 47672
> View attachment 47673


I love your trail camera pics


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

I vote for reliable water source as the reason the doe beds down nearby. The fawn is probably hidden closer than one would expect.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I think someone said these are house sparrows? I think they are attractive.
The mocking bird is fun to see. I think it is a young one.


----------



## MerMaeve

Marsha Cassada said:


> I think someone said these are house sparrows? I think they are attractive.
> The mocking bird is fun to see. I think it is a young one.View attachment 47723


These are actually Lark Sparrows! And yes, very pretty patterning!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

MerMaeve said:


> These are actually Lark Sparrows! And yes, very pretty patterning!


Oh, thank you!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

First time the rock doves have come to the bird bath. And look at that little critter! First time for it also.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Another bird query. Have never seen these birds before.
Have never seen a skunk drinking before. And the doe was back.
Of course, the possum and raccoon were there. By the time the birds came in the morning the birdbath was drunk dry by the nocturnal critters.


----------



## MerMaeve

@Marsha Cassada - your birds are juvenile Bluebirds, most likely Eastern, or whatever your local Bluebird is in OK.


----------



## minihorse

Marsha Cassada said:


> Another bird query. Have never seen these birds before.
> Have never seen a skunk drinking before. And the doe was back.
> Of course, the possum and raccoon were there. By the time the birds came in the morning the birdbath was drunk dry by the nocturnal critters.


Those are really awesome pics from your trail cam. Have you thought of installing a mini pump for the water supply?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

minihorse said:


> Those are really awesome pics from your trail cam. Have you thought of installing a mini pump for the water supply?


I have another "pond", a mineral tub with a pump. Plus a large pot with plants, and another bird bath. We've tried the camera at other spots, but this bird bath gets the best activity.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Not a fan of opossums.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

On the other hand, I don't mind a mouse. And the female cardinal is nice to see as she is so happy with her bath.


----------



## minihorse

Another nice capture. She should know it's only for drinking, right?


----------



## Becmar




----------



## Marsha Cassada

The raccoons seem to have moved from the bird bath to my little water garden. They are so destructive. Every morning I go out and leaves are broken off, floaters dragged out on the edge, blooms broken, and the water level down about 6". We moved the game camera over there one night to see what time he was coming--we've had the trap set for 2 weeks and never caught him. 
A skunk showed up, but he just took a sip and moved on. Then the raccoon party began and lasted from 12:30 to 6 am.
Last night we finally caught one of them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We finally caught the elusive raccoon. But he tore the trap up to get out. This is a heavy trap reinforced with wire screen.


----------



## Dragon Hill

Wow, strong little booger! The Ace I work at sells animal traps and one is for raccoons. It's a short, thick metal pipe basically that they stick their hand in and grab the trigger...I kinda cringe thinking about it, but I understand now...


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Dragon Hill said:


> Wow, strong little booger! The Ace I work at sells animal traps and one is for raccoons. It's a short, thick metal pipe basically that they stick their hand in and grab the trigger...I kinda cringe thinking about it, but I understand now...


That sort of trap seems very cruel to me. If the raccoon would release the bait, he could free himself. But he doesn't let go of the bait so he is trapped. I can imagine him chewing off his arm. I'd rather keep using our type of trap. Husband repaired it with electric fence wire and it is back on the job.

This morning I found they had been in the corral, playing in the bucket of water that I hang on the fence. It was full of mud and the bucket was muddy. If the chickens were not in a totally fenced pen at night--top, too--they would not survive.


----------



## betwys1

Becmar said:


> View attachment 48182



My horse contracted EPM. The statistics are not encouraging. By some accounts, mortality is about 50% with behavioral deficits in survivors.
I could not support the state-lab suggested treatment at $1000, so I ordered the available treatment drug from China. Meanwhile, I tried fenbendazole, which was ineffective. I next tried Ivermectin, which I had on hand. To my surprise, the poor animal which was staggering, off his feed, and afraid of humans and needed to be herded towards the feed bowl, showed a small behavioral improvement at the first dose, so I continued with two half doses given twice daily for three and a half days by which time, the horse started to recover. He has not lost any desired behavior since. (The drug did not arrive - in its place a harmless preparation of sea shell powder (!) )
This is the very definition of anecdotal evidence which resembles the quack remedies for Covid I saw later, soyou might be better to think of this story as a lucky coincidence.


----------



## Standards Equine

Zeolytes are supposed to be ultimately effective for persistent parasitic infection... I've got a couple started on that. It's not something I've ever used before. Do you have any input on that?


----------



## betwys1

Standards Equine said:


> Zeolytes are supposed to be ultimately effective for persistent parasitic infection... I've got a couple started on that. It's not something I've ever used before. Do you have any input on that?


If this question was directed to me - I cannot say I have used zeolytes though I know they are used in ion-exchange columns to filter water and extract contaminants.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Not on the trail camera, but I saw these two from the kitchen window this morning. It is the doe that was drinking in the bird bath and the fawn. The fawn has lost its spots but still needs its mother. It only nursed for a few seconds; maybe that is as long as a prey animal allows?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Some pretty birds this fall. About 9 am is when the camera captures the best pictures. And who knew that mice needed to drink? He is a regular visitor. He could be the one that shredded part of my jute macrame plant hanger and made a nest in the grill.


----------



## HersheyMint

Marsha Cassada said:


> Some pretty birds this fall. About 9 am is when the camera captures the best pictures. And who knew that mice needed to drink? He is a regular visitor. He could be the one that shredded part of my jute macrame plant hanger and made a nest in the grill.


What great pics of the birds. They are beautiful!


----------



## minihorse

Great cam captures! No raccoons here?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

minihorse said:


> Great cam captures! No raccoons here?


Oh yes, he was there. And the possum. The raccoon is so large he sort of tips the water rock.


----------



## minihorse

Marsha Cassada said:


> Oh yes, he was there. And the possum. The raccoon is so large he sort of tips the water rock.


Oh my, I hope there's a way to screen visitors. Are you still trapping them?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

minihorse said:


> Oh my, I hope there's a way to screen visitors. Are you still trapping them?


We gave up trapping for a while. It gets tiresome. I think at least 15 raccoons and a couple of possums. The camera shows them coming regularly to the bird bath. Love to catch that huge armadillo; he is uprooting whole plants in the flower bed.


----------



## Standards Equine

I had no idea you got blue jays down there! That's neat. Those pictures could have been from my backyard in Alberta. Very few raccoons up here. No opossum, no armadillo but they'd sure be neat to see!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I wonder what this yellow bird is?


----------



## HersheyMint

Very pretty!


----------



## MerMaeve

Marsha Cassada said:


> I wonder what this yellow bird is?


That looks like a Nashville Warbler!








Nashville Warbler Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


The Nashville Warbler is a boisterous yellow songster with a striking, big-eyed look thanks to a white eyering that contrasts sharply with its gray hood. Nashville Warblers are fun to watch as they teeter on the ends of leaves and branches searching for food. Despite their name, Nashville...



www.allaboutbirds.org


----------



## betwys1

MerMaeve said:


> That looks like a Nashville Warbler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nashville Warbler Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology
> 
> 
> The Nashville Warbler is a boisterous yellow songster with a striking, big-eyed look thanks to a white eyering that contrasts sharply with its gray hood. Nashville Warblers are fun to watch as they teeter on the ends of leaves and branches searching for food. Despite their name, Nashville...
> 
> 
> 
> www.allaboutbirds.org



Likely right - though there are a number of Warblers with regional names somewhat similar - like the one named by Audubon - the Macgillivray Warbler
View attachment 48365


----------



## Marsha Cassada

betwys1 said:


> Likely right - though there are a number of Warblers with regional names somewhat similar - like the one named by Audubon - the Macgillivray Warbler
> View attachment 48365


Oh, thank you! It's fun to catch a glimpse of the migratory birds.


----------



## MerMaeve

betwys1 said:


> Likely right - though there are a number of Warblers with regional names somewhat similar - like the one named by Audubon - the Macgillivray Warbler
> View attachment 48365


It very unlikely to be the Macgillavray’s Warbler as the Macgillavray’s has a very dark gray fading to black throat and chin area, where as the warbler in Marsha’s picture has a yellow throat which would point towards the Nashville Warbler.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

We looked today and there wasn't a single picture on the camera after two days. It's been kind of misty; maybe the birds and creatures are laying low.
On my walk today I found a beautiful blue bird, hit by a car I suppose. It was so perfect. So sad.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

This guy is hanging out. We see him in the daytime in the pasture with the horses. The horses pay him no mind. A coyote.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

I wonder whose eye I see, glimmering there in the background?


----------



## 1roadtoad

I put my minis in the barn every night because of our neighborhood bears (and coyotes). We have a very large male bear, a female and her 3 cubs (2 years ago, she had twins). The adult bears have been around for years, that's why I installed game cams around my property, just to see when and how often there around. They're around a lot. Probably because I'm also a bee keeper and have 6 beehives filled with delicious honey. During the day when the bear walks through my property, I am alerted to the fact because all 4 of my minis stop what they are doing and stand perfectly still until it passes by. It's interesting to watch, but a little scary too.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

The bear is interesting enough. However, is that a coyote or fox in the background? I wonder if it follows the bear around, waiting for easy scraps?


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> I wonder whose eye I see, glimmering there in the background?


Probably my horses. They are not bothered at all by the coyote.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

1roadtoad said:


> I put my minis in the barn every night because of our neighborhood bears (and coyotes). We have a very large male bear, a female and her 3 cubs (2 years ago, she had twins). The adult bears have been around for years, that's why I installed game cams around my property, just to see when and how often there around. They're around a lot. Probably because I'm also a bee keeper and have 6 beehives filled with delicious honey. During the day when the bear walks through my property, I am alerted to the fact because all 4 of my minis stop what they are doing and stand perfectly still until it passes by. It's interesting to watch, but a little scary too.


Yikes. Where are you located? When we lived in Albuquerque, we had black bears come down from the mountain and wreak havoc in our water garden. What a mess! He/she looks cute in the picture, but I'll take coyotes. I might trade you a raccoon for a bear, though...


----------



## 1roadtoad

I'm located in a small town in northwest Connecticut, in the Berkshire Mts. We have lots of deer, bear, coyote, racoons, opossum, fox, bobcat and believe or not the occasional moose. I feel lucky to have wildlife all around. 
A lot of people think Connecticut is just sub-divisions and neighborhoods but, it's not. I live in a very "farmy" area. I only have a small property, but there are 200 acres of hay fields and woods behind me, a 150 acre property across the street from me and about 600 acres of mixed use land (woods and hay) at the top of my roads. So, lots of space for lots of wildlife. About a month ago, I watched the momma bear and her 3 cubs go up to my bee apiary. The mom knows not to touch the electric fence from past experiences, but the cubs hadn't tested the wire yet. I hated seeing them get zapped, but it didn't really hurt them and they moved off. I love doing what I can to live "with" wildlife and not harm it in any way.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

1roadtoad said:


> I'm located in a small town in northwest Connecticut, in the Berkshire Mts. We have lots of deer, bear, coyote, racoons, opossum, fox, bobcat and believe or not the occasional moose. I feel lucky to have wildlife all around.
> A lot of people think Connecticut is just sub-divisions and neighborhoods but, it's not. I live in a very "farmy" area. I only have a small property, but there are 200 acres of hay fields and woods behind me, a 150 acre property across the street from me and about 600 acres of mixed use land (woods and hay) at the top of my roads. So, lots of space for lots of wildlife. About a month ago, I watched the momma bear and her 3 cubs go up to my bee apiary. The mom knows not to touch the electric fence from past experiences, but the cubs hadn't tested the wire yet. I hated seeing them get zapped, but it didn't really hurt them and they moved off. I love doing what I can to live "with" wildlife and not harm it in any way.


I wondered how you protected your hives.


----------



## 1roadtoad

Yes, I protect the hives with an electric fence with the capacity to go about 50 miles. It is wrapped around my apiary only 5 times. I bet it gives a heck of a jolt!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

The coyote came by the house at mid day. He looks so terrible and mangy I feel sorry for him. Thank goodness my chickens are penned up. This photo is right by our front porch.


----------



## Standards Equine

Gosh, that's not at all what our coyotes look like at this time of the year! They're trapped for fur! Coats are thick, long and dense. Keep Those Wily Urban Coyotes Wild! – Nature Alberta 
Being that it gets so cold up here, we don't often have animals that suffer with major tick infestation - although they may have lice or fleas. Mange is very rare. We've got loads of foxes around the farm this year. It's neat to see that their population is doing really well. I think they're my favorite. There was a cougar sighting several range roads to the west of us. Occasionally a young black bear will be spotted in the greater area, a rare elk will wander through. Moose and deer are common. No wolves, they're much further north.


----------



## MerMaeve

Marsha Cassada said:


> The coyote came by the house at mid day. He looks so terrible and mangy I feel sorry for him. Thank goodness my chickens are penned up. This photo is right by our front porch.


That is the roughest coyote I have ever seen!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

MerMaeve said:


> That is the roughest coyote I have ever seen!


Us too. He has been lurking around the houses here for a couple of months. My theory is, someone raised him then dumped him, so he doesn't really know how to survive. Whatever, he cannot hang out here because of our puppy.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Yes, he doesn't look likely to survive the winter. You know the kindest thing, if Fish & Game won't come trap and remove.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

My husband is trying to shoot him.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

The yard is deer headquarters. This guy has been coming through. 
Have not seen the coyote again, though when I took our puppy out early one morning, she was in the middle of her business when he barked right from the back yard. She didn't finish but dashed for the house. How did she know that was a predator?


----------



## CathyD

Marsha Cassada said:


> I think I'm seeing a snout on that mystery one. Oh dear, I hope it's a raccoon and not a hog...


Looks luke on racoon and one cat!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

The little table on the porch became a problem. I keep garden tools in the left drawer. Mice have decided the right drawer is "for rent". After finding nests in the drawer several times--made up of things mice should not be gnawing--we set traps. One in the drawer and on the floor by the table. One time we found the drawer open, trap and mouse gone. Think we see the culprit. With the lighted wreath, the night time photos are not clear. Pepper checks out the traps, but she is not interested in a mouse that doesn't move.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Moved the trail camera back to the bird feeder. Wow, is it a busy place on these balmy days. Here are two birds I wonder. I think the one might be Mrs Robin, but the breast seems too speckled. The other is the little yellow guy. I may have asked about him before. I need to go back and label the pictures.
And then there is Billy the Yak stopping by.


----------

